# I dread Mondays



## Charlie Parker

Beaucoup de gens ont ce sentiment. Lundi leur semble le pire jour de la semaine. Qu'est-ce qu'un francophone dirait ?
_Je redoute les lundis._
_J'appréhende les lundis._
Merci d'avance.


----------



## kop1a7x

"J'appréhende *le* lundi", redouter est un terme beaucoup trop fort


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci kop1a7x. Au Canada on a eu un jour de congé hier. C'était la fête de la reine Victoria. Aujourd'hui a l'air d'être un lundi.


----------



## Gutenberg

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci kop1a7x. Au Canada on a eu un jour de congé hier. C'était la fête de la reine Victoria. Aujourd'hui a l'air d'être un lundi.



Et au Québec, c'était la Journée nationale des patriotes !  (Au Québec, on préfère oublier le colonialisme    quand c'est congé.)


----------



## wildan1

kop1a7x said:


> "J'appréhende *le* lundi", redouter est un terme beaucoup trop fort


 

mais à mon avis _dread_ est fort - comme _redouter_

autrement on dirait_ I'm not fond of Mondays, I'm not crazy about Mondays, _etc.


----------



## Micia93

"j'ai horreur des lundis" ?


----------



## kop1a7x

Micia93 said:


> "j'ai horreur des lundis" ?


 
ça me semble beaucoup mieux, cette expression est beaucoup plus subjective et personnelle que l'emploi de "redouter"... mais les 2 ont un sens assez fort


----------



## Nicomon

Micia93 said:


> "j'ai horreur des lundis" ?



C'est ce que j'aurais dit aussi.    Ou alors... _je déteste le lundi_. Cela dit, à mon avis, ces verbes traduisent plutôt  _I despise / hate Mondays_.

Il est vrai que _dread _est un verbe fort, mais je ne serais pas portée à dire _redouter_.  

Redouter, c'est :


> Éprouver de la crainte devant (qqn, qqch.) qu’on considère comme menaçant. Il redoute ce diabolique personnage. Redouter la colère de son père. Redouter le jugement de son maître.


 Mais les lundis?  Non. Je ne les redoute pas.  

_Appréhender_ - qui peut aussi traduire _dread_ - me semble fort également... mais moins. 


> Anticiper (qqch.) avec inquiétude, craindre. J’appréhende son retour.



En passant... ce n'est qu'en novembre 2002 que le lundi précédant le 24 mai a été décrété _Journée nationale des Patriotes_. 
Longtemps, on a dit _fête de Dollard _ et beaucoup de Québécois - à part les nationalistes - disent encore _fête de la Reine_. 

*Petite capsule de l'OQLF*


----------



## carolineR

Spontanément je dirais : "je hais les lundis" 
(Google l'expression, tu verras qu'elle est très utilisée)


----------



## Kxking

carolineR said:


> Spontanément je dirais : "je hais les lundis"
> (Google l'expression, tu verras qu'elle est très utilisée)



And it's the translation of Garfield's quote: "I hate mondays"


----------



## snarkhunter

carolineR said:


> Spontanément je dirais : "je hais les lundis"
> (Google l'expression, tu verras qu'elle est très utilisée)


C'est celle qui m'était venue spontanément à l'esprit alors que je n'avais encore lu que le titre de ce fil !...


----------



## Micia93

carolineR said:


> Spontanément je dirais : "je hais les lundis"
> (Google l'expression, tu verras qu'elle est très utilisée)


 
aussi, quelle est la différence entre : "I hate mondays" et "I dread mondays" ?


----------



## wildan1

Mais il y a une nuance entre hate et dread

Je ne suis pas encore clair sur ces nuances en français--voilà pourquoi :

_to dread_ met l'accent sur le sentiment qu'on éprouve en anticipant l'arrivée du lundi tant détesté._ All weekend I dread Monday. I've always dreaded Mondays, starting from Friday night._

_to hate_ est une simple description, sans référence au fil du temps (peut décrire le passé comme le futur). _I hate Mondays. I used to hate Mondays when I worked at that place. When I start working full-time after college, I have a feeling I will hate Mondays._


----------



## Micia93

Donc, on peut traduire les deux verbes par "haïr", alors ?
je n'arrive pas bien à saisir la nuance que tu fais entre 'dread' et 'hate', peut-être n'existe-t-elle pas en français ?


----------



## Kxking

wildan1 said:


> Mais il y a une nuance entre hate et dread
> 
> Je ne suis pas encore clair sur ces nuances en français--voilà pourquoi :
> 
> _to dread_ met l'accent sur le sentiment qu'on éprouve en anticipant l'arrivée du lundi tant détesté._ All weekend I dread Monday. I've always dreaded Mondays, starting from Friday night._
> 
> _to hate_ est une simple description, sans référence au fil du temps (peut décrire le passé comme le futur). _I hate Mondays. I used to hate Mondays when I worked at that place. When I start working full-time after college, I have a feeling I will hate Mondays._



In this case, appréhender should be used here for dread.


----------



## snarkhunter

Micia93 said:


> Donc, on peut traduire les deux verbes par "haïr", alors ?
> je n'arrive pas bien à saisir la nuance que tu fais entre 'dread' et 'hate', peut-être n'existe-t-elle pas en français ?


Je pense que "to dread" est plus dans le registre de l'_appréhension_, alors que "to hate" est clairement dans celui de la négativité du sentiment...


----------



## Agent Literary

Hello all 



snarkhunter said:


> Je pense que "to dread" est plus dans le registre de l'_appréhension_, alors que "to hate" est clairement dans celui de la négativité du sentiment...



Absolutely, yes. They are two different verbs after all! In fact, I wouldn't say that "to dread" necessarily carries any implication of "hatred". It is simply a feeling of intense fear and "apprehension".

Therefore, as Kxking says,



Kxking said:


> in this case, appréhender should be used here for dread.



If anything, perhaps "appréhender" isn't strong _enough_, but maybe I just _really _dread Mondays.

Hope that clears things up a bit


----------



## Nicomon

snarkhunter said:


> Je pense que "to dread" est plus dans le registre de l'_appréhension_, alors que "to hate" est clairement dans celui de la négativité du sentiment...


 
C'est ce que je pense aussi. 

_I hate =_ _je hais_ (ou à la québécois _j'ha-i_), _j'ai horreur de, je déteste_
_I dread_ = _j'appréhende _

Je souligne en outre qu'il y a dans _appréhender_ l'idée d'anticipation - comme Wildan l'explique au #13... as of Friday night - 
qu'on ne retrouve pas dans _redouter, _bien que le verbe traduise aussi _to dread_. 

Voir définitions au # 8.


----------



## Albert 50

Ma défunte maman disait souvent "Je hais/déteste les lundis matins. "   Elle avait mis au monde 10 enfants et pendant l'année scolaire il fallait se lever tôt en semaine pour préparer un (petit) déjeuner substantiel pour tout ce petit monde. Les jours de fin de semaine, Maman faisait la grasse matinée...

I dread Mondays = Je hais/déteste les lundis.

Cordialement
Albert


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je crois qu'en France ça correspond plutôt à avoir « le blues du dimanche soir »...


----------



## wildan1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Je crois qu'en France ça correspond plutôt à avoir « le blues du dimanche soir »...



_the Sunday-night blues! _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine. J'ai ce blues tout le temps.


----------



## Nicomon

Albert 50 said:


> I dread Mondays = Je hais/déteste les lundis.


  On le dit tous... (je confesse que je prononce hais à la québécoise).  Et je ne serais pas portée non plus à dire j'appréhende.  

Sauf que, comment fait-on alors la différence entre *hate* et *dread*? 

Note :  j'aime bien aussi « le blues du dimanche soir »


----------



## Agent Literary

Nicomon said:


> Sauf que, comment fait-on alors la différence entre *hate* et *dread*?



Just to reiterate: they are two different verbs! In fact, I wouldn't say that "to dread" necessarily carries any implication of "hatred". It is simply a feeling of intense fear and "apprehension".

I don't think many Anglophone people would really say "I dread Mondays" any more than many Francophone people would say "j'appréhende les lundis". "I hate Mondays" is a far more common expression in English. However, the aim is to translate "I dread Mondays" so, in the absence of another suggestion, whether or not it is a commonly employed phrase, surely "appréhender" is correct here? What do you think?

Pace Micia93, maybe "j'ai horreur des lundis" is best.


P.S. I hate Mondays.


----------



## wildan1

Agent Literary said:


> Just to reiterate: they are two different verbs! In fact, I wouldn't say that "to dread" necessarily carries any implication of "hatred". It is simply a feeling of intense fear and "apprehension".
> 
> I don't think many Anglophone people would really say "I dread Mondays" any more than many Francophone people would say "j'appréhende les lundis". "I hate Mondays" is a far more common expression in English.


 
Only those people say it who..._ dread Mondays_! It's a perfectly normal way to describe apprehension prior to an event. It doesn't strike my AE ear as anything unusual--just more specific reference to the anticipation phase than the description of intense dislike.

Je suppose qu'il est de même pour_ appréhender_...?


----------



## Micia93

avec la différence "qu'appréhender" suppose un motif
"j'appréhende mes examens de fin d'année"
ou bien
"j'appréhende les lundis parce que j'ai 3h de maths" ...

"appréhender" une journée pour ce qu'elle est me semble un peu exagéré ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Micia93 said:


> [...] "appréhender" une journée pour ce qu'elle est me semble un peu exagéré ...


C'est pourtant bien le cas ! Si c'était un mardi, un mercredi ou...etc ça ne serait pas pareil ! 
(le lundi est par essence le premier jour d'une semaine de dur labeur... )


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je ne hais pas les lundis. Je les appréhende. Je sais qu'après une fin de semaine, les élèves sont peu enclins à travailler. Certains vont se comporter mal et je dois anticiper les problèmes auxquels je vais peut-être faire face. Je dois penser à mes stratégies à l'avance. Ce n'est pas vraiment une peur ou une crainte mais plutôt une inquiétude. Je ne sais trop si je m'exprime bien. Un francophone peut me corriger.


----------



## frenchlady

Tout est très clair Charlie. Moi j'appelle ça "l'angoisse du dimanche soir".


----------



## coeurdenids

frenchlady said:


> Tout est très clair Charlie. Moi j'appelle ça "l'angoisse du dimanche soir".


 
Ici en patois newyorkais on dit "Mondays suck!" ou pire "Work sucks!"


----------



## wildan1

coeurdenids said:


> Ici en patois newyorkais on dit "Mondays suck!" ou pire "Work sucks!"


 
Ce " patois " s'est répandu. _Mondays suck_ in DC, too! But Charlie is talking about spending the weekends thinking about how much they will suck.

Maybe _Penser au lundi gâche/bousille tout mon week-end_ ?


----------



## coeurdenids

wildan1 said:


> Ce " patois " s'est répandu. _Mondays suck_ in DC, too! But Charlie is talking about spending the weekends thinking about how much they will suck.
> 
> Maybe _Penser au lundi gâche/bousille tout mon week-end_ ?


 
C'est juste vendredi soir, mais je me fais penser au lundi _gâche/bousille . . ._


----------



## xtrasystole

Très intéressant fil de discussion. Ça me fait penser au _'Blue Monday'_ du grand Fats Domino : _"Blue Monday, how I hate blue Monday..."_ (du coup, j'ai remis le CD ). 

Piaf a chanté _'Je hais les dimanches'_ (mais la chanson n'est pas très belle, à mon avis).


----------



## itka

Personnellement, je préfère ton choix : _"Je redoute les lundis"_. Il me semble exprimer parfaitement ce que tu veux dire : plus fort qu'_appréhender_, plus tourné vers le futur que _détester_ ou _haïr_ qui n'exprime que ...la haine.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci mes amis. Vous m'avez tous donné de bonnes suggestions. Ce qui se rapproche le plus de ma pensée est l'expression de frenchlady : "l'angoisse du dimanche soir."


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour la confirmation Itka. _Redouter_ traduit "dread." I don't hate Mondays. I dread them. I feel a vague foreboding or apprehension.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Personnellement, je préfère ton choix : _"Je redoute les lundis"_. Il me semble exprimer parfaitement ce que tu veux dire : plus fort qu'_appréhender_, plus tourné vers le futur que _détester_ ou _haïr_ qui n'exprime que ...la haine.


 Salut itka  Je suis d'accord depuis le début de fil pour ce qui est du fait que _détester_ ou _haïr_ ne traduisent pas "to dread". 

Mais je suis étonnée de ton choix de _redouter,_ plutôt qu'_appréhender_, qui traduit aussi "to dread". _Redouter _me semble ma foi... bien fort. Redouter, selon le TLFI, c'est appréhender avec angoisse. Or qui dit angoisse dit : 

TLFI





> Inquiétude intense, liée à une situation d'attente, de doute, de solitude et qui fait pressentir des malheurs ou des souffrances graves devant lesquels on se sent impuissant.


 Antidote





> Malaise psychique et physique provoqué par le sentiment de l’imminence d’un danger, qui peut prendre la forme de la crainte, de l’inquiétude, voire de la panique, et qui est caractérisé par la transpiration, l’accélération du pouls, l’apparition de spasmes, d’une sensation d’étouffement, de serrement à la gorge.


 On peut redouter la mort, le cancer, un accident (par ex. si quelqu'un tarder à rentrer), la vengeance ou la colère de quelqu'un. Enfin, quelque chose de... redoutable.

Mais peut-on vraiment redouter le mauvais comportement des élèves? Et en éprouver de l'angoisse?  
Dans le contexte de Charlie, je vois plutôt de l'appréhension, c'est à dire : une crainte vague, une inquiétude mal définie. 

Mais bon, ce n'est que mon opinion. Il en faut peut-être plus pour m'angoisser.


----------



## coeurdenids

Oui, mais l'usage ici du mot "redouter" c'est juste pour un effet de petit mélodrame, comme "Quelle torture, c'est ma vie!" c'est pas très croyable quand c'est emis de la bouche de quelqu'un qui ne souffre pas. Et c'est la meme chose pour "Je redoute les lundis", ça veut dire qu'on veut dècharger sur l'inèvitable.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je penche pour _appréhender. _Dimanche soir, je ne fais pas de crise d'angoisse. C'est plutôt, comme Nico a suggéré, une crainte vague ou une inquiétude mal définie.


----------

